# [MATLAB] Bodediagramm einer Übertragungsfunktion



## jamal12 (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

ich habe leider mein Prob. noch nicht gelöst. ich muss noch zu diesem Rauschsignal am Eingang noch eine Autokorrelationsfunktion verbinden. Mein System ist unten gezeigt.
Die Formel zur erklärung sind unten gezeigt. 
Ich muss am Ausgang ein Bodedigramm für Betrag von G(jw)Quadrat kriegen. 

das Prob. nachdem Simulation kriege ich ein Leer Plot(das Fenster des Bodediagramms). ich weiß nicht auch vielleicht habe ich eine falsche Blöcke.... gewählt, oder fällt was bei der Parametrierung. 

Habt ihr eine Lösung oder Ideen dafür wenn es auch eine andere Formulierung gibt,ist auch gut. 

Danke schön im Voraus.


----------

